# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vazhdoni kengen

## Dreri

Te nderuar bashkeforumas per te zbavitur dhe per te ngacmuar pak kujtesen hapim nje teme te re mbi vazhdimin e kenges me vargjet pasardhese ..pasi te jene dhene disa vargje ose tituli i kenges..me teper per kenget e vjetra..pasi do jete me argetuese dhe me e veshire. une do jap disa shembeuj...cdo njeri mund te zgjelle kenget e preferuara , per tu lene te tjereve vazhdimin..Ok
               *   *      *
1) Hillni valle e kceni cika.
.........................
................................

 2)Nder ara fabrika kantiere..
...........................
..................
Bregut te detit nje vajze e menduar..
.....................................
........................
Ti me the te dua,por smu besua
..........................
.....................???????????????????
Ne mengjs nje dita shtatori
sa mbaroi turnin e vet..
.........................?

Halil gashi nje djale i ri
ka marre rrugen e dale qarshi
Ne vucitern spo  mund po rri......etj etj????????????????

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Dreri_ 
> *Te nderuar bashkeforumas per te zbavitur dhe per te ngacmuar pak kujtesen hapim nje teme te re mbi vazhdimin e kenges me vargjet pasardhese ..pasi te jene dhene disa vargje ose tituli i kenges..me teper per kenget e vjetra..pasi do jete me argetuese dhe me e veshire. une do jap disa shembeuj...cdo njeri mund te zgjelle kenget e preferuara , per tu lene te tjereve vazhdimin..Ok
>                *   *      *
> 1) Hillni valle e kceni cika.
> .........................
> ................................
> 
>  2)Nder ara fabrika kantiere..
> ...........................
> ...




 :buzeqeshje:   1. E ke filluar gabim...duhet Hidhni valle e gzoni çika.....agronomeeeeee na u kthye Mrika, te ka lindur o vet malsia......etj etj
      2. Nder ara fabrika kantiereeeeee, vlon puna dhe kenga ushtoooooon, atdheu si lule pranvereeeeeeeee, cdo dite.....etj etj
      3. Ti me the te dua, por smu besua, ,,,,,hmmmmmmm asnjehere si kam vu men Parashqevise, po ska gje, kendoj refrenin une.....Nateeee gusht e nate prush, nata mos foli apo foli kush ( a tjeterkush)..etj
       4. Eshte per ate minatorin Frrok Kaçorrin,,,,,,,ku i mbahen mend fjalet,,,,, :i habitur!:  
       5. Kete te pesten nuk e kisha mendjen kur e dha radio para dy ditesh, me i nigju tekstin......lololololol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Uaaaaaaaa  paskam harruar bregun e detit,,,,,,,,,(lol)
,,,ec nje vajze e menduar, era floket lehte ia perkedhelllllll.......lolol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kisha me shtu dicka te rendesishme. 
Agim Doçi, nuk pranohet ne konkurs. Ai mund te jete vetem juria, si më eksperti .   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tash po baj edhe un' ca pytje Dreri..

1. Do t'ndertojme hidrocentralin vijme pas teje o Parti........

2. Me hapa vigane, ecen moj rini........

3. Ne ecim perpara, perpara gjithmone.....

4. Sot punojme per vehte , per shtepite tona........

5. Rini, rini, perpara tiiiii............

Dreri, jo vetem  baben , por edhe axhat.....tan Shkodren shko e pyt..te kam dhan leje.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dreri

lol
te pakten nje e di My Corazon
eshte refreni i njeres prej pyetjeve te mia
 Pastaj po te pyes axhen ai duhet ti dije se i ka degjuar ne burg.dashje e padashje keto hymne per partine"       lol

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hahahh sa kenge te vjetra jan keto,,,te them te drejtem Mi Corazon un vetem ate te parashqevis do kisha gjet asnje tjeter...si kam nigju ndonjeher keto ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Te vjetra , te vjetra ....por jane te pavdekshme...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zani

Halil gashi djal i ri
shtat her n'pushk shtat her n'allti
hallall t'qoft pra motra Hajri'

----------


## Zani

puuuuu mbarekombetar jam!

----------


## Brari

1. Do t'ndertojme hidrocentralin vijme pas teje o Parti........

Spo me kujtohet..po me duket nga opera   "mrika"  kjo..

2. Me hapa vigane, ecen moj rini........

As kjo..

3. Ne ecim perpara, perpara gjithmone.....

Na prin fitimtare partia e jone..

Nga kenga..ne njeren dore kazmen ..etj.

4. Sot punojme per vehte , per shtepite tona........

as kjo..

5. Rini, rini, perpara tiiiii............

dicka me vrull e me zjarr ne gji..eshte po ne mendje kam melodine..po fjalet spo i gjej..


Gjeni dhe keto:

1- Erdh nje djal ne fshatin tone..



2- Doli Hena prapa malit..



3- Librazhdi jon sa fort te duaaa..


4- Mesi i nates mbi neeeeeeeee


5- ty ty tyyyyyyyy bieee buriiiiiiiaaaa..


bujrum..

Ju nismetaret e Temes pergezime...eshte teme e mrekullushme..

----------


## Zani

Kjo 2-shi e brarit 
Kur zbret dielli prapa malit
....
...ne krahe je me djalin,
ne balle te brigades ti qendron gjithmone
e mir-o

----------


## Dreri

Librazhi yne sa sa shume te dua..
Buze shkumbinit o je ndertuar 
te ndertoi klasa jone punetore
Me kuntribute o vullnetare
                                               lol
Doli Hena prapa malit
qe ti beje drite fshatit
Fshati paska drita shume..
la la lalala la la laaaa.....etj etj..ka pasur drita tash ska me..lol

----------


## Brari

dreri i ke gjetur ato te dyja.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

po gjysma gjysma lejohet?

ja psh kjo

ty ty tyyyyyyyyy bie buriaaaa
...............
mos u trembni dhente e mija
..............
skoda im ju don fort
.........

kjo eshte ?

aman, si i mbani mend, me tregoni pak.....  :buzeqeshje: 

ja mu kujtua dhe ajo tjetra

mesi i nates mbi ne
ja tani sa kalooooiiiiii

melodine ia kujtova, fjalet hic....

----------


## Dreri

po ti si e mban mend kete te skodes...lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ju s'keni gjetur pyetjet e mija, me vrap duke vene tuajat.... :i habitur!:

----------


## forsajt

O mu kujto kjo, e mbani mend

NDER ARA fabrika kantjere
te dalim me brek e kanatjere
te bojm gjymnastiken e mengjezit
tna bohet gjoksi si i kendezit

----------


## enka

hahahhah sa kan qeshur....na kenaqet fare...po une qe sdi asnje nga ato kenget e vjetra  :i ngrysur: (

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ok, jam me frymzim sot, se kam honger tasqebap:

_Ja kjo mbemje kaq e ngrohe
na ndez endrra te medha,
ja ku vijne me rradhe shoket
pas kaq vitesh takohem me mall.

_____
_____
______

Ma jep - adre-sen te-nde shok qe prane te te kem,
adre-sen ti-me shok i dashur ja ku e ke.
nuk jemi meeeeee studeeeeeente
kujtimet ndezur perhere
t'i mbajme shoqe dhe shooooke
kudo neper atdheeeee..._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Une flete muzike gjithmone mbaj me vete
dhe shkruaj kenge kudo e s'me vjen rende.
---------------------------------------
per f'mijt' e mi kam shum emocion.

Ti flete muzike gjithmone mban me vete,
dhe shkruan kenge kudo e s'te vjen rende.
Ne qoft' se do qe kenga te kendohet,
per gjith' femijet ta shkruash kte kenge._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Iken larg shoket e tu, ti mbete prape ketu
la la la la-la, la la la ... la-la-la-la-la la

Mos prit per ty te cele nje lule,
mos prit ne dore nje zog te ulet.
Kjo jeta s'te pranon ... lalalala - lalalalal

Dil ti atje ku ......... vala
dhe prit atje ku ......... fjala,
se emri ty te merr tjeter kuptim
shoku im!_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ne jeten tone s'esht' cudi
pranevera  .................
permbi projekte gdhin nje dite
nje flete te bardhe nis nje poet.

Dhe nata iken dalengadale
troket n'atdhe nje dite e bardhe
qe porsi lume ................
.........................................
dhe gjethe njer'zit dites s'reeeee, i japin jeeeeeeeeete.

Mirsevjen, mirsevjen, 
ti agim qe kalteron,
ne cdo ore dhe minute,
koha zbret .....................

Mirsevjen, mirsevjen,
dit' e re ne vendin tim,
eja shok, eja vlla,
qe te ndihet hapi yne._


Ce do, s'me kujtohen mire. Kush i mban mend me mire, t'i vazhdoje.

----------

